# Dust Collector Sale



## drwise (Aug 4, 2011)

Not sure if anyone is in the market for a dust collector, but Clear Vue Cyclones just started a sale today on theirs.

Just giving everyone a "heads up".


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

drwise said:


> Not sure if anyone is in the market for a dust collector, but Clear Vue Cyclones just started a sale today on theirs.
> 
> Just giving everyone a "heads up".


Are you referring to the "Free Shipping"? or is there some other discount that I missed?

http://www.clearvuecyclones.com/

Their specials link:

http://www.clearvuecyclones.com/prices-drop

which is what I usually look for, says "no price drop".

Eric


----------



## onesojourner (Sep 13, 2013)

Grizzly in MO has several 2hp 220 units in the outlet center if anyone is in the neighborhood. They also have filters for about 80 bucks.


----------

